# Want to have some water insurance? Dont want to void warranty? read this.



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a way you can protect your investment a little better without snorkeling and voiding your warranty. Now its not reccomended for water riding without snorkels but if you hit the deep stuff accidentally and do get water in your airbox if you work quick enough, you wont milk the crank case. Find your crank case vent line, take it off and go to your closest parts house and get about six foot or so of the same size hose. take this hose and put several loops in it, tie the loops somewhere ABOVE your airbox and hook it back up the same way you pulled it off. Now if you get water in the airbox, it wont run straight to your crank case. Since i have done it, I have sunk mine around 5 times and have not milked my oil. Seriously, its worth the $15 in rubber hose to do it!

I'll try to post some pics later.

Remember. If you are gonna ride water, just snorkel your bike. Very cheap insurance, but this will help those too stubborn to snorkel their bikes anyway.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Makes sense. A longer run for water to travel. Do you pull the hose and drain it after you hit dry land?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea i do usually. but it doesnt make it past the first loop normally because the loops are ABOVE the airbox. water doesnt run UP very well.


----------

